# Traction Engine



## lugnut (Sep 8, 2007)

After seeing Compound Drivers traction engine model I went into my collection of photos and found this real, full sized tractor.  I located in front of a restaurant in The Dalles Oregon.  I dont remember the make but it looks pretty complete.  It would be a challenge to scale down and build.
Mel


----------



## rake60 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't miss too many antique equipment shows.
In fact this weekend is the Nittany Antique Machinery Association show.

I have lots of pictures from previous shows such as this one.




I never really thought about trying to build one.  Next visit I will be taking
more then one picture and angle on them.

Rick[/url]


----------

